# carburetor tuning



## barristan (Jan 15, 2005)

I have an old Airen's sno-thro an am having issues with the carb. 
At first I could not get it started. I bought a carb tune up kit (screws, washers and other assorted do-dads). 
I got it all back together and still a no go. If it weren't for the blisters on my pulling hand I might have picked it up and pile drived it my driveway, but I decided to replace the spark plug. I was assuming it was good because when I took it out and pulled the cord I could see it sparking. I replace it and it started right up. 
It will now start as long I have the choke on, but after 10 to 15 secs it will die. I did the 1 and 1/4 turns on both screws thing. I screw the high speed in until it started to sputter and then back it out but after I get it backed out enough it doesn't have any effect. It seems like it would run with the screw all the way out. What's wrong?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Did you thoroughly clean the carb when you installed the carb kit? You need to completely disassemble the carb and clean every port and passage with carb cleaner and blow it out with compressed air. It sounds like you still have some fuel varnish or a piece of debris somewhere in the carb that is causing your problem. Just remember this rule of thumb....if the debris is small enough to see, it is capable of causing a problem in the carb.


----------



## barristan (Jan 15, 2005)

I thoroughly cleaned it out with a toothbrush and a scrubbing pad. I removed all the varnish and even replaced two of the little metal disc inserts (no idea what they are for). I dried it out before putting it back together. 
One thing I did notice though, The hole where the high speed screw goes seemed a little dirty and I didn't see any way to clean it. Also I had a few extra pieces (washers), a small white one, and two small rubber ones. I didn't see anything else to take apart, so I couldn't guess where they were supposed to go.


----------

